

Quotevadis: Inspiring and Interesting Quotes - goldins
http://quotevadis.com/

======
goldins
Disclaimer: Not my project; found it via Smashing Magazine.

Cool to see a Paul Graham quote here
([http://quotevadis.com/post/3539428188/you-are-forced-to-
face...](http://quotevadis.com/post/3539428188/you-are-forced-to-face-the-
real-problem)) And some others regarding a lot of topics from various sources
(people, movies, poems, etc).

Bonus: It just never ends.

~~~
ivosabev
Thanks for posting. We do our best to keep a high standard on our selection
and try to make people think for a second.

------
oldmanco
Interesting project. It's good to learn something interesting from great
people. In every quote you can find some wisdom. Great job!

------
doink123
Great project! Bookmarked.

